# Any ideas.



## InPain (Nov 1, 2020)

Long story on how I came across this strain. I know this is a stretch but anyone have an idea on a strain with this plant. The mother I got the seeds from survived a drought and got pollinated from a male of the same strain. She received no care whatsoever and surprised me in the end with 30 beans. Any


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 1, 2020)

Nope looks like it leans towards Indy


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 1, 2020)

Hybred


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Nov 1, 2020)

Almost everything these days is a poly-hybrid

2b2s


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 1, 2020)

Marijuana


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 1, 2020)

bigsur51 said:


> Marijuana


I disagree, it looks more like the reefer. lol 

No idea on the strain. It does have a pretty long main cola with little side branching, nice thick leaves, I'd lean towards an indica as well, but its true that everything is really a hybrid these days. I bet when you get to smell the flower and smoke it for taste, you'll get a better idea of the lineage.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 2, 2020)

Wait is that a worm I see......................................... LOL


----------



## InPain (Dec 5, 2020)

Smells like Skunky onions now that its dry and curing.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

There is a high CBD strain that smells like onions by the seed company CBD Crew called Nordle
I have heard it was very good pain strain.
CBD Nordle | CBD Crew PICS


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

Kinda looks a lil like yours


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 5, 2020)

But you will never really know, see if someone can do DNA testing


----------



## InPain (Dec 5, 2020)

I am sending it through a friend to a cbd farmer to test the thc levels so we will see on that but wont help with the strain ID.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 6, 2020)

Yes I was talking THC vs CBD  Good friend to have .


----------



## Merselinzal (Jan 11, 2021)

Can I contact admin?? 
I'ts important. 
Thank.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

Merselinzal said:


> Can I contact admin?
> I'ts important.
> Thank.


Looks like no one is on line now . maybe I can help If not Private message


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

What do you need?


----------



## mean4green (Jan 12, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> What do you need?



1 Bourban, 1 Scotch, and 1 Beer...

wait, what???


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Merselinzal keeps asking for a Moderator.
And he got his wish. All four of him is banned.  
FKing Asshat


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Merselinzal said:


> Can I contact admin??
> I'ts important.
> Thank.


Now go play your games somewhere else dip shit.


----------



## Chad.Westport (Jan 12, 2021)

determined spam bot it was


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2021)

Chad.Westport said:


> determined spam bot it was


Well................................................................... How was she?


----------

